# Cloudy honey?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Finished off bottleing a pail of honey and dumped another bucket it and started bottleing it. It is cloudy, sat the bottles on the counter for a week and for about an hour in some warm water and it is still cloudy. This bucket is one from the late run and could maybe have some golden rod in it too.
Some of the bottles show clear in spots like the clouds are floating.
Any ideas why it is cloudy?

It does smell ok and taste good straight off the spoon.

 Al


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

any possibility they got into somebody elses barrel feeding and picked up some sugar?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No sugar got in it other that what honey normally has. This stuff was pumped from the extractor into the holding tank for two days then strained thru a double sive into a 5 gallon pail for our own use which has a tight lid. It isn't even kept in the honey house. Kare has them in the corner of the kitchen.

 Al


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

no i dont mean it might have got in at your end a lot of comercial beekeepers in my area use barrel feeding also called slop or rob feeding depending on the time of year and the honey crop you can end up with sugar in the honey because your bees visit somebody elses barrel of syrup.

i think there is a way to check weather the honey is tainted with sugar
by the way light refracts through the honey.ill see if i can find where i read that.

just an idea

another idea is your sive process there is a right and wrong way to sive
the wrong way getting in two much air which is very difficult to remove
without long time heated and settling.basically the sive should remain below the level of honey so it doesnt get air mixed in with it.ill try to find a picture to better explain what i mean.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

We have experienced that before. My best guess is that it is fine pollen. We have seen it with both dark (late as in goldenrod) and light honey.

Mike


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare and I decided that the cloudyness was indeed air bubbles. Since it was from the first holding tank full and extracted I am suhe air was a result of the honey pump collapsing the inlet hose from the extractor to the honey pump forceing the honey thru a restricted hose. It had never did that before but I did replace the softer line with a hard line. 
Finding that straining it again thru a filter cloth does remove the air and makes it clear again.

 Al


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

We only do raw honey filtered through cheesecloth so I don't think what we are seeing is air.

Mike


----------

